# Working from home and Crate Training



## GoldenDoll (Apr 26, 2010)

P.S. I feel so BAD if I put her in the crate and she's in it most of the time while I'm working. I feel mean!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Why do you feel mean? If you didn't work from home you would have put her there, too, to keep her safe! You could try an X pen, where she could see you and have more room, but not be able to wander around. On the other hand, if she is in her crate and you take her out every 45 minutes, pee/poop/play, and then back in her crate, she's probably ready for another nap until the next time...
I tried an X pen, but it wasn't a very sturdy one: when Tess passed 4 months, she was able to walk around the house with it (we have an open floorplan), so that didn't work. It does get better, though...Tess is now 6 1/2 months and only goes in her crate when I have to go somewhere or at night, so she usually sleeps in the kitchen the rest of the day or plays in the room where I am, until she indicates she has to go out. I would go for safety first, without feeling bad! Think of how bad you would feel if you had been working and she would find something to eat she shouldn't, because she was allowed to roam the house and you didn't watch her for a minute...!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't humanize it. It will get you in trouble all the time. 

I got to work from home the first week we had Quinn. Wish I could all the time. I put her in the crate, when she cried I put her out to do her duties then back in her crate. Quinn LOVES her crate. She has toys in there, it is plenty roomy. We had someone letting her out a couple times a day the first month or so, then once a day. Now she is in there the whole time DH and I are at work. We leave at 6 AM and get home about 5 PM. She is fine. We spend quality time with our dogs in the evenings, lots of exercise, lots of attention. They are just fine. 

You are lucky to work from home but you need to focus on your job. I would crate her until she is more mature. Then she can be a help to you when she works. Right now I see a very cute distraction. LOL

Ann


----------



## GoldenDoll (Apr 26, 2010)

Yall are awesome. Thank you!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I work from home and frequently have a puppy in tow...(although sadly, I am puppyless right now...)

Yes ...I crate...
I prefer to crate in a separate room....Personally I think it is important that they learn to crate quietly with me out of sight...

My other dogs are often loose...although on occasion I crate one or two of them too. 

Generally 5-5:30am up and out and play....in the crate from 8-noon....with a break around 10 am
Noon out to play and walk until 1 pm.
Crate again from 1 - 5....lunch is in a food puzzle during that time...a break around 3pm
Workday ends at 5pm

As they get older I use a gated off hallway for either the 8-12 or 1-5pm....They still just sleep!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

We got a small X-pen and attached it with cable ties to her crate, so she had a small play area. Since it was attached to the crate it was stronger and not so mobile : We got a large piece of kennel matt for underneath the X-pen. This way she was able to have a controlled area to play in, but the floor was protected just in case.


----------

